# What's the advantage to using a skip tooth chain?



## Froggy (Jun 25, 2004)

What is the advantage to using a skip tooth chain? I know there are less teeth to sharpen. Is it true that they cut quicker? If so then do they make skip tooth chains for MS200T's or just big saws?
Thanks, BB


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jun 25, 2004)

I like them when my bars are 28'' and longer. Would you want to sharpen a 36'' full comp chain? I've only seen skip chain offered in 3/8ths and .404.


----------



## Grande Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

Skip sequence has every advantage over full comp. untill you get into small diameter cuts like 6" and smaller. The problem is, with so few teeth in the wood at any one time the chain gets grabby and causes a high amount of vibration. We carry a low profile, mini 3/8, .370, picco, or ( whatever the manufacturer's decide to call it ) in a full skip version. It's manfactured by Carlton and has a bumper drive link next to the cutter so it is somewhat restrictive on plunge cutting. We sell it for $149.00 per 100' + $9.95 shipping or $.10 per drive link.







Grande Dog
Master Mechanic
Discount Arborist Equipment and Tree Care Supplies


----------



## stihltech (Jun 25, 2004)

*skip*

Not to mention the load it puts on crank bearings on smal bars. Great stuff on a long bar or in soft wood.


----------



## John Ellison (Jun 25, 2004)

I ran full skip for awhile and then switched to semi skip. Seems to be a good compromise in the med. length bars. A 28" semi skip has the same number of teeth (36) as a 20" with full comp. Myself, I would'nt run anything but full comp on short bars. There is a big difference in smoothness and your wrists will thank you in the long run.

John


----------



## NevadaWalrus (Jun 26, 2004)

The primary advantage to semi or full skip is when cutting larger logs. The wood chips are carried out between the cutter teeth and having more room for those chips in a larger log allows the teeth to continue cutting until they exit the log and dump the chips.

When the gap between teeth fill up the tooth really can't do much more but vibrate and rattle. On smaller stuff regular chain will work better because the teeth exit and dump often enough not to need the extra spacing.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 26, 2004)

Okay. I run 3 saws, about 50% of cutting is done with Husky 51 for limb/trim - no problem
50% is done with Stihl 310, 20" bar. This is in mostly soft wood with occasional luck out in a fir or locust tree. In soft wood the bar loads up with chips and I have to ease off to clear it. In fact a lot of the chips actually are dumping on top of the bar. Would a semi or full skip chain be better for this use??

Harry K


----------



## rbtree (Jun 29, 2004)

I use full comp on 16-20 inch bars, semi skip on 20-28, and full skip on 28 and up. Notice the overlap...I'll go with whatever fits my mood at the time. Have no problem with full comp in softwood with short bars....it does cut faster, most say...I sure prefer the old days when I mostly used full skip...much less sharpening time....but rougher cutting.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds good to me. One semi-skip coming up the next time I buy a chain, maybe even today...

Harry K


----------

